# What does CA not stick to?



## Haynie (Jan 4, 2012)

I know It does not stick to Delrin.  What else?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

PAM, Vaseline Petroleum Jelly and Minwax Finish Paste Wax.

I use an 18 x 18 inch porclean tile (Sale priced at 99 cents at HD) over my maple topped workbench glue up station. Each month, I "grease up" the floor tile with one of those listed above. The CA just puddles and can easily be wiped off with a paper towel.

Eventually the "thin layer" of CA that the paper towel didn't get will "sorta" dry. A paint scraper will easily remove this thin layer (this usually takes a month to build up). When I scape the tile I reapply, usually Vaseline.


----------



## randywa (Jan 4, 2012)

Wax paper is pretty much non stick.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 4, 2012)

randywa said:


> Wax paper is pretty much non stick.


 
Yes, it is! I used to use wax paper, but the CA kept burning through the wax paper. Any ideas on how to stop that?


----------



## hewunch (Jan 4, 2012)

UHMW, teflon, wax paper, the sun :biggrin:


----------



## dandpmorales (Jan 4, 2012)

A fly, damhikt.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 4, 2012)

My segmenting woes tell me CA won't stick to the white cutting board plastic. At all.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 4, 2012)

I was gonna be funny and say it doesn't stick to itself but then realised we make it stick to a layer thats stuck to a layer thats stuck to a ............ chunk of wood :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## randywa (Jan 4, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> randywa said:
> 
> 
> > Wax paper is pretty much non stick.
> ...


 
I just learned to pick up the pace a little. I've started tearing off a piece as long as it is wide and fold down to about 1'2" wide strip. That gives it enough layers to save my fingers. It seems like the wax helps lube the CA a little maybe.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2012)

*CA and waxpapar*

I actually apply CA on my pens with wax paper - at the slowest speed my lathe with turn.  I use slow set (about 45 seconds) and smooth it out over the wood.  Once it's the way I like it, I hit it with aresol accelerator (I avoid the liquid spray).  I put it on pretty thick.  About 3 coats is all I need.  Then MM wet to totally smooth and apply a series of abrasive polishes, friction polishes and wax.  It's perfect every time.  But it all starts with wax paper to which the CA won't stick.


----------



## BKelley (Jan 4, 2012)

What is used to adhere the non-stick substance to skillets?????


----------



## randywa (Jan 4, 2012)

BKelley said:


> What is used to adhere the non-stick substance to skillets?????


 
An old crusty friend of mine explained all that to me. It works on the F.M. Principle. If you want to know what fm is, pm me cause I can't put it here.:tongue:


----------



## Mark (Jan 4, 2012)

CA doesn't seem to stick to the packing foam. I recently switched to the Laminate flooring underlayment for applying my CA. The CA doesn't stick to that either.


----------



## snyiper (Jan 5, 2012)

FM = Flippin Magic ?


----------



## randywa (Jan 5, 2012)

snyiper said:


> FM = Flippin Magic ?


 
Yes sir, that's pretty close.


----------



## srf1114 (Jan 5, 2012)

floor underlayment is a great Idea. I got about 30 linear feet of that left, will have to give it a try.


----------



## dankc908 (Jan 5, 2012)

It doesn't stick to the bottle it came in ... at least I haven't noticed that yet!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 5, 2012)

dankc908 said:


> It doesn't stick to the bottle it came in ... at least I haven't noticed that yet!



I beg to differ. But I need to get my bottle of Medium that is partially coated from my old house first.


----------

